# Hi from Newbie to this group



## 2deepadivot (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I have been involved with music (Real Instruments) for most of my life but now compose using virtual libraries. I am 71 years of age


----------



## Geomir (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome! Nothing like real instruments for sure, but you can play one at a time! At least with virtual libraries you can make your compositions come to life, no matter how many instruments they contain!


----------



## d.healey (Apr 13, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Nothing like real instruments for sure, but you can play one at a time!


----------



## Geomir (Apr 13, 2020)

d.healey said:


>



EDIT: "...but you can play one instrument at a time, unless you are this guy"!


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 13, 2020)

I realise this and think that a lot of libraries are getting pretty dam close to rtealism. Chris Hine Solo Strings I think are a perfect example.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 14, 2020)

Chris Hein's libraries (including Solo Strings) sound organic, emotional and expressive, at least in the official audio or video demos. I don't own them, but I have seen some "mixed reviews" about them, including from members of this forum. If you like violin, check this post to see how far realism can go:





__





Why can't they get solo violins right?


Generally speaking, when talking about any library, I've never come across a solo violin that I cannot hear is fake. Its like all solo string instruments lack the dynamics and little things that makes a violin so special. They do well with wind instruments. Why can't they do well with strings then?




vi-control.net





Check both audio demos. I think they sound pretty amazing!


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 14, 2020)

I firmly disagree with the above comment on grounds that the opposite is true and they do not lack the expressiveness needed, just learn and play the piece or section as if you were playing the real instrument. You would of course need a touch sensitive keyboard for this [preferably full size with weighted keys.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 14, 2020)

Exactly! Programming virtual libraries how to sound expressive, or doing this right away with a good midi keyboard is very important if you want the final result to sound realistic!

Of course, in our specific subject, you also need to be yourself a violin player, so you know with perfect detail every aspect of the expressiveness of your virtual violin, and what is a fake or realistic way of playing.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 15, 2020)

Of corse you do , you must be become that violin player or whatever, your fingers on the keyboard must be (IN your head at least) playing the virtual instrument, when I play I picture myself playing the real thing. I do not worry about the finer articulations but concentrate on the piece adding the articulations later.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 15, 2020)

Now the difficulty here is being literally "everyone"! 

I mean, apply this argument "you must be become that violin player (or whatever)" to the 1st violin players, the 2nd violins players, cellos, basses, horns, trumpets, trombones, flutes, oboes, clarinets, pianists, percussionists, etc. etc... and you get my point!

It's not easy knowing deeply how to play every orchestral instrument, is it? Actually it's literally impossible! That's why some demos sound so much better than others! As you said, it's not only how "deeply sampled" and how many articulations a library has, it's also the "player" behind the demo.

That's also why ready-to-use out-of-the-box all-in-one orchestral libraries are becoming more and more popular, as they can give you some decent results without too much struggling about every detail, timbre, position, etc of every single instrument!


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 16, 2020)

I agree that it is not easy to be every musician but you must try or your results will not be good but having said that some of the "Out of the box" libraries are very good but solo instruments, especially stringed instruments need from the fingers feel to really sound real. In ensemble work you can get away with more laxity. This is a very large subject to which I for one don't have every answer but still strive to make my playing of each instrument as real as possible.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 16, 2020)

This was just released! I think you are going to love the sound, the control options, the expressiveness...

It's not the cheapest library in the world, but it's you will understand why after you press the play button...


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 16, 2020)

It has plenty of useful articulations but IMO does not have the authentic sound of Chris Hine Violins but of course thet is down to the individual. I own LA Scoring Strings which are great fot ensemble pieces but the realism of Chris Hines’ Solo Strings is unparalled again in my humble opinion.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 17, 2020)

Do you own it, or is it just in your wish list?


----------



## 2deepadivot (Apr 17, 2020)

I own both Solo Strings by Chris Hine and LA Scoring Strings. I know I am lucky to have both but I might swop it for your age. (Only joking about the swop)


----------

